# Orlando Magic @ Dallas Mavericks Game Thread



## hobojoe

<center><table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td>








</td><td width=20><center>@</center></td><td>







</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td><center>35 - 38</center></td><td width=20></td><td><center>49 - 23</center></td></tr></table>

4/5/05 at 8:30 PM ET

Magic Lead Season Series 1 - 0


<table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="HOWARD, DWIGHT" TITLE="HOWARD, DWIGHT" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/magic/HOWARD, DWIGHT.jpg"></td><td><center>- Key Match: PF -<br><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font><br><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></center><table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td width=34><p align="right">11.4</p></td><td width=50><center>*PPG*</center></td><td width=34>26.7</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">10.1</p></td><td width=50><center>*RPG*</center></td><td width=34>10.0</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">0.9</p></td><td width=50><center>*APG*</center></td><td width=34>3.1</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">1.64</p></td><td width=50><center>*BPG*</center></td><td width=34>1.51</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">32.2</p></td><td width=50><center>*MPG*</center></td><td width=34>39.4</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">51.4%</p></td><td width=50><center>*FG%*</center></td><td width=34>45.3%</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr></table></td><td><IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="NOWITZKI, DIRK" TITLE="NOWITZKI, DIRK" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/mavs/NOWITZKI, DIRK.jpg"></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## X-Factor

VS.









*PROJECTED STARTING LINEUPS:*

Starters: Magic
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="STEVENSON, DESHAWN" TITLE="STEVENSON, DESHAWN" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/magic/STEVENSON, DESHAWN.jpg">
G-DeShawn Stevenson
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="FRANCIS, STEVE" TITLE="FRANCIS, STEVE" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/magic/FRANCIS, STEVE.jpg">
G-Steve Francis
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="AUGMON, STACEY" TITLE="AUGMON, STACEY" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/magic/AUGMON, STACEY.jpg">
F-Stacey Augmon
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="HOWARD, DWIGHT" TITLE="HOWARD, DWIGHT" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/magic/HOWARD, DWIGHT.jpg">
F-Dwight Howard
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="CATO, KELVIN" TITLE="CATO, KELVIN" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/magic/CATO, KELVIN.jpg">
C-Kelvin Cato

VS.

Starters: Mavericks
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="TERRY, JASON" TITLE="TERRY, JASON" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/mavs/TERRY, JASON.jpg">
G-Jason Terry
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="FINLEY, MICHAEL" TITLE="FINLEY, MICHAEL" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/mavs/FINLEY, MICHAEL.jpg">
G-Michael Finley
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="HOWARD, JOSH" TITLE="HOWARD, JOSH" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/mavs/HOWARD, JOSH.jpg">
F-Josh Howard
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="NOWITZKI, DIRK" TITLE="NOWITZKI, DIRK" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/mavs/NOWITZKI, DIRK.jpg">
F-Dirk Nowitzki
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="DAMPIER, ERICK" TITLE="DAMPIER, ERICK" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/mavs/DAMPIER, ERICK.jpg">
C-Erick Dampier


----------



## X-Factor

*My Predictions:* 
*Score:* 
Orlando: 84
Dallas: 91
*Leading Scorers:* 
Orlando: Francis: 27 
Dallas: Nowitzki: 23
*Leading Rebounders:* 
Orlando: Howard: 15
Dallas: Nowitzki: 11
*Leading Assist Men:* 
Orlando: Francis: 7
Dallas:Terry: 8 


****WHO EVER'S PREDICTION OF THE STATS THAT I FILLED OUT ABOVE ARE CLOSEST TO WHAT ACTUALLY HAPPENED IN THE GAME WINS 100 POINTS ON ME!!! ACTUAL SCORE PREDICTION IS WHAT DETERMINES WHO WINS, BUT THE OTHER THREE FIELDS ARE TIE-BREAKERS SO FILL THEM OUT!!****


----------



## hobojoe

Orlando: 94
Dallas: 102

Leading Scorers
Francis: 27 
Terry: 25

Leading Rebounders: 
Howard: 14
Nowitzki: 9

Leading Assist Men: 
Francis: 9
Terry: 6


----------



## Captain Obvious

I doubt Hedo will be starting.

My Predictions: 
Score: 
Orlando: 104
Dallas: 113
Leading Scorers: 
Orlando: Hill: 25
Dallas: Nowitzki: 33
Leading Rebounders: 
Orlando: Howard: 12
Dallas: Dampier: 11
Leading Assist Men: 
Orlando: Francis: 7
Dallas: Terry: 5


----------



## X-Factor

Captain Obvious said:


> I doubt Hedo will be starting.
> 
> My Predictions:
> Score:
> Orlando: 104
> Dallas: 113
> Leading Scorers:
> Orlando: Hill: 25
> Dallas: Nowitzki: 33
> Leading Rebounders:
> Orlando: Howard: 12
> Dallas: Dampier: 11
> Leading Assist Men:
> Orlando: Francis: 7
> Dallas: Terry: 5


Yeah I don't think that Hill is playing either, but I might be wrong.


----------



## hobojoe

Captain Obvious said:


> I doubt Hedo will be starting.
> 
> My Predictions:
> Score:
> Orlando: 104
> Dallas: 113
> Leading Scorers:
> Orlando: Hill: 25
> Dallas: Nowitzki: 33
> Leading Rebounders:
> Orlando: Howard: 12
> Dallas: Dampier: 11
> Leading Assist Men:
> Orlando: Francis: 7
> Dallas: Terry: 5


 I don't think Dampier is playing either. Hopefully Hill is back in the lineup for us, I don't think I can stand to see Augmon out there starting the game again.


----------



## magicfan187

Orlando: 102
Dallas: 97

Leading Scorers
Howard: 25
Nowitzki: 28

Leading Rebounders:
Howard: 19
Nowitzki: 11

Leading Assist Men:
Francis: 7
Terry: 5


----------



## Gambino

hobojoe said:


> I don't think Dampier is playing either. Hopefully Hill is back in the lineup for us, I don't think I can stand to see Augmon out there starting the game again.


I believe Dampier is starting for the game.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

It is believed that Nelson and Hill are supposed to play in this game. I sure hope they do.


----------



## magicfan187

come on people!!!!!!!!! somebody else needs to pick our team i cant be the only homer here


----------



## hobojoe

magicfan187 said:


> come on people!!!!!!!!! somebody else needs to pick our team i cant be the only homer here


 I might if the game was in Orlando, but Dallas is a very good team, an even better home team and Orlando sucks on the road.


----------



## aussiewill

This Magic team is a real streaky team, but after the loss to the Cavs, we are going to be in no mood to lose this one, no matter how much they are looking to make the playoffs. Having Turkoglu and Chritie injured doesn't help there cause either as thats there starting SG and 6th man away. Either way the Mavs will come through for the win, there will be no loose ends on the Mavs game for this meeting, Mavs win 103-86.


----------



## X-Factor

*** Predictions Now Closed. Good Luck To Participants.***


----------



## JNice

No TV coverage here. :no:

I'm thinking a big game from Dwight.


----------



## X-Factor

DeShawn Stevenson leading the way for the Magic with a game high 19 points. Magic are down by 13 going into halftime.


----------



## hobojoe

Didn't expect a win in this one, not all that disappointed that a win looks highly unlikely at this point. In the end it's going to be the Charlotte games that keep the Magic players up at night unable to sleep. 

OT: New Jersey thumped Cleveland by 21 today, in Cleveland.


----------



## hobojoe

Dallas is shooting well, 51.1% from the floor as a team, 6-11 from behind the arc.


----------



## JNice

..

At least DeShawn showed up tonight. Thats a good sign.


----------



## Captain Obvious

This is our hardest game left, so a loss isn't a big deal, especially with Grant out.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Andre Barrett just came in, I guess he'll be getting some PT even with Jameer back.


----------



## JNice

..

Looks like a loss is what we are going to get.

DeShawn is having a hell of a game. 27 pts so far on a great percentage.


----------



## JNice

..

Seems like nobody played defense in the 3rd quarter. 39-37 for Dallas in the 3rd quarter with about 30 seconds left.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Overall how do we look out there?


----------



## JNice

Captain Obvious said:


> Overall how do we look out there?


I dunno. I'm looking at the boxscore. :biggrin:

So much for my Dwight big game prediction. 6 pts and 6 rebounds so far.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Captain Obvious said:


> My Predictions:
> Score:
> Orlando: 104
> Dallas: 113


What now *****?


----------



## Idunkonyou

Why we were in a zone for most of the night against a team that shoots the 3 so well is beyond me?


----------



## Idunkonyou

By the way, Stevenson with a career high 29 points in a losing cause.


----------



## hobojoe

Captain Obvious said:


> Overall how do we look out there?


The team as a whole played well. DeShawn played as well as I've ever seen him. He was being pretty aggressive, but he was taking his fair share of jumpers as well. Fortunately for him the jumpers were falling tonight, which resulted in the big game for him. Nelson came back and picked up right where he left off before he was injured. It wasn't as close as the final score suggests, but the Magic played well. Hill probably would've made the game closer, but I doubt he makes a difference in the outcome of this one. Dallas just has too much firepower.


----------



## hobojoe

One note Matt Guokas made that I didn't know was that if the Magic, Sixers and Nets all finish with the same record the Magic win the tiebreaker because they have the best record of the three in game between each other. So the Magic either need to beat both NJ and Philly, beat Philly and tie NJ or tie both NJ and Philly to make the playoffs. A win at home tomorrow against Chicago would be huge. The Bulls lost down in Miami tonight, so both teams will be playing back-to-backs, neither really had close contests tonight.


----------



## X-Factor

Captain Obvious said:


> What now *****?


Congratulations Captain Obvious! 100 Points Awarded.


----------

